# Info on deso in late May needed please.



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

I ran Deso in late may of '08. Levels went from 10k to 20k while we were on the river.

Here's a youtube video posted 6/2/09 when the level is 19k... 

YouTube - Desolation Canyon - Green River - Joe Hutch rapid

Have fun!!!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 09315000 GREEN RIVER AT GREEN RIVER, UT

Right now it's at 4300 cfs, Yampa is kicking in pretty rapidly now, so I assume the levels of the Green start rising soon. I expect it will be in mid teens around May 24th. Yampa will be around 10-12k cfs, plus 3k dam release. White river should kick in some as well.

When I ran Joe Hutch (the video above), we started at 19k and finished at about 17k June 2nd. But the snow pack last year was much higher. Ranger told me Vernal has around 65% snow pack now. 

Joe Hutch is the hardest at mid teens. So make sure you scout it.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Deso Info*

The last update from the BoR stated that the Yampa should peak sometime between May 12-26 (though that guess is 2 weeks old). They haven't officially notified the public on release dates for the dam but it should be sometime near the tail end of those figures. 

Its looking like a desperate year for the Green. The NOAA models predict flows in the 75-90% historical exceedance range (ie, way low). The actual flow and peaks will be hard to predict because of weather related snow melt, especially rain-on-snow events. Whatever the case the peak will be low because of the dry upper basins. 

Joe Hutch: Its a fun rapid but worth a scout. Watch out for the center hole, picket fence right and current into the wall action on the left. Have fun with it and don't get too nervous. A scout is easy from the right in the giant duck pond at the head of the rapid. The scout is worth it just to look at the size and type of debris that was carried out of the side canyon from the flash.

I will be on the river from the 11-16th and can post a TR after the trip.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*Skeeters*

Be aware that the bugs are out in force at the put in.

Head nets are a must. Deet alone does not get the job done.

If you camp at the put in, rent a screen house for comfort and bug protection.

The further you go down stream, the less the bugs.

For us last year it was close to 30 miles down to get out of them.

Your miles will vary I am sure.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks all for the great info. Yes restrac2000 a tr would be great if you would have time!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Just got off Deso last week. We started at 6500 cfs, peaked at 10,500 cfs midweek, then back to 7000 cfs by the end. We were fortunate to have decent water levels and decent weather. No mosquitos was wonderful. Scout Joe Hutch and then pick your route based on your comfort level. By the end of May you should have plenty of water to do the right hand sneak route if you choose. Bring bug headnets & jackets, and LOTS of DEET !!!!!!! The above advice to rent a screen house at Sand Wash is solid, you won't regret it. Those suckers will flat out carry you away while you're rigging your boats. Have fun. It's a great trip. We had 2 guys in a canoe, and you couldn't wipe the grins off their faces the whole trip.
KJ


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

*TR: Deso*

Took out yesterday...

The river is slowly ramping up, at about 7500 cfs when we left. There are some BoR estimates but the cold weather is throwing them for a loop and delaying the high elevation snow melt.

Joe Hutch has several scout options on the right, which should be used. We had three different runs on our trip: right, slot on right of tongue, and through the hole. The cat boat running right was small yet still struggled registering the oars through the shallow water. Folks running the slot on the right side of the tongue had effortless runs and stayed dry. I intentionally ran the tongue through the hole and had a clean run. It a big hydraulic wave that was starting to crash at the levels we saw. Push hard, line up straight and be dynamic with your body weight and the run can be a blast. 

Enjoy the trip (we had no mosquitos but we had a ton of rain and wind).


----------



## penguin (May 1, 2009)

Joe Hutch is a monster at the mid teen ranges in my view.

I saw a number of dump truck wrecks and sideways flips on it, not to mention in got me too. I had minimal experience in big water, though. My advice is to stay right on the center tongue and have any kids walk it if your experience level is low.

BTW my run didn't look as kind as what I see in the above video.


----------



## dinag (Jul 8, 2008)

Just got of Deso on 6/10-great trip. Didn't see bugs til days 4-5. The no-see-ums were out in force-head nets, DEET, hazmat suits, whatever is needed to keep them at bay. The flows were from about 19,000-23,000 (the report we saw when we took out). Joe Hutch was very fun-first time I'd rowed it. Got pretty close to the rock at the end (still haven't mastered our feathered oars yet!) but came through without incident. I took the left tongue and everything went well.


----------

